# Absegnung von Umbauplänen



## squidy (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

binn neu hier bei euch und lese schon länger stumm mit 

naja wies jedem schon gegangen ist, muss ich mal wieder meinen Teich umbauen, das blättergedöns am grund geht mir auf den Sack.

meine filter (eigenbau) reinigen zwar problemlos auch mit unseren Koi`s und das wasser ist glas klar. aber so richtig glücklich machen mich die filter draussen auch nicht.

schön ist das ich einen alten niedrigen keller hab den ich sonst kaum nutze und in den wunderbar die ganze technik passen würde.

wie das konzept auszusehen hat weiss ich und auch die planung sollte funktionieren ( tipps sind immer erwünscht).

jedoch binn ich mir über die materielzusammensetzung noch nicht ganz im klaren, da ja preisdifferenzen herschen ( ob hier in der schweiz oder auch in DE)

wie sieht es aus muss ich PVC rohr verwenden (schwarz Preis 20€ und mehr /m) oder reicht das orange PVC rohr? darf ich diese nur für BA-leitung nutzen oder kann ich auch die verdindungen mit den filtern machen bzw. klebt innotek das orange pvc gut mit den zugschiebern zusammen oder gibts da probleme?

klar ist mir das alles geklebt wird oder mit schweissmuffen verbunden. nur wenn ich mit innotek pvc, pe, etc zusammenkleben kann, dann kann ich mich bei 110er für das orange und bei den 50ger Rohren für ebenfalls günstiges PE Rohr entscheiden.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit den grünen regentonnen die obi etc vertreibt, bzw ist da ein mauerflansch montierbar und auch dicht zu kriegen.

hier noch eine kleine aufstellung der Filter, Fotos bei bedarf liefer ich gerne morgen.

gruss remo


----------



## squidy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hier ein Bild vom Teich.

nach einigem suchen habe ich nun gemerkt das ich pe und pp Rohre vergessen kann mit innotek zu kleben. also klar PVC nur wie sieht es mit den orangen PVC Rohren aus? hält das bei den grauen PVC Fittings, zugschieber etc.

was ich noch fragen wollte, was spricht gegen 50mm Rohr am Bodenablauf? da ich nur einen 6500-7500l teich habe könnte der doch ausreichen? wie siehts mit den Ba`s aus die den anschlussstuzen senkrecht nach unten haben, taugen die was?

danke 

gruss remo


----------



## schrope (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns! 

Na dann fangen wir einmal an:
1.) Vortex und Bürsten würde ich durch ein Spaltsieb oder einen Eigenbau-Siebfilter ersetzen. Die Reinigungswirkung ist da um ein Vielfaches höher und Bürsten zu reinigen ist wie hier schon ofr erwähnt eine sch... Arbeit!
Als Biostufe eine Regetonne mit __ Hel-X.

2.) Ich habe alles was unter der Erde ist mit 110 KG-Rohren (orange) gemacht welche aus PVC sind.
Diese lassen sich mit den ABS BA's verkleben. Die weitere Verrohrung bis zum Zugschieber darf nicht verklebt werrden, sondern wird gesteckt. siehe hier: http://www.pipelife.de/web/de_new/t2w_de.nsf/webtop/54AD396429E391CCC1256E47002B001A?OpenDocument

3.) KG-Rohre aus PVC lassen sich mit Innotec mit den Zugschiebern verkleben.

4.) PE und PP kann mit *NICHTS* geklebt werden!! PE und PP kann man nur schweißen!

5.) Oberirdische Leitungen sollte man besser aus HT-Rohren (meist grau) machen welche aus PP sind da diese UV beständiger sind.
Verlegung ist gleich wie bei den KG-Rohren.

6.) Flansche: diese hier: http://www.koiteich.de/html/flansche.html
Damit kann man eine dichte verbindung herstellen, da diese mit Innotec Abgedichtet werden können, nicht verklebt. Grund ist weil die grünen Regentonnen aus PP oder PE sind. Vorgehen dabei: alle Teile gut reinigen, Innotec auftragen, Schrauben nur soweit anziehen bis das Innotec begint hrauszuquillen, trocknen lassen bis zum nächsten Tag, dann die Schrauben festziehen = dicht.

7.) Die meisten Selbstbaufilter werden mit solchen Regentonnen erstellt. Nimm aber lieber die eckigen, da auf den runden die geraden Flansche schwerer zu montieren sind.

8.) Auch bei deinem kleinen Teich würde ich 110 verlegen, weil:
  a.) Reserven für eine Vergrößerung
  b.) besserer Durchfluss bzw. bessere Reinigungsmöglichkeit falls verstopft
  c.) verstopft nicht so leicht falls größere Teile angesaugt werden

9.) Zur Skizze: Wozu die direkte Verbindung von Skimmer und BA zur Kanalisation???????

10.) Hier eine Darstellung wie du es richtig machst: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21854

MfG,
Peter


----------



## scholzi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

 Remo


squidy schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit den orangen PVC Rohren aus? hält das bei den grauen PVC Fittings, zugschieber etc.


Jo....kein Problem.....das orange KG-Rohr besteht aus PVC und kann mit den Flanschen verklebt werden im Gegensatz zu den grauen HT-Rohr.....das ist PE....geht nicht zu kleben!Ich würd diese aber für verbindungen nehmen, die der Sonne ausgesetzt sind, da PVC Rohre durch die Sonne rissig/brüchig werden.
Ich hab ein kleines Stück PVC rohr in den zB Flansch geklebt und weiter mit PE-Muffe (HT Abwasserrohr grau)
Medium 4737 anzeigenDas PVC Stück hab ich mit Tangit http://www.kunststoffrohrsysteme.de/zubehoer.html eingeklebt.


squidy schrieb:


> was spricht gegen 50mm Rohr am Bodenablauf? da ich nur einen 6500-7500l teich habe könnte der doch ausreichen?


Bedenke das du niewieder an das Rohr kommst, wenn es mal verstopft ist, außerdem spielt es ja keine große preisliche Rolle ob nun 50er o 110er.
Wenn du nun wirklich 50er willst dann verjünge erst überirdisch.....Bau es lieber gleich richtig(alles 110er)


squidy schrieb:


> . klebt innotek das orange pvc gut mit den zugschiebern zusammen


Wenn du das PVC Rohr in Flansche oder Zugschieber kleben möchtest.....nimm Tangit (gibts in jeden Baumarkt
Und Wenn du Flansche Abdichten oder andere Dichtarbeiten durchführen möchtest nimm innotec adheseal


squidy schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrung mit den grünen regentonnen die obi etc vertreibt, bzw ist da ein mauerflansch montierbar und auch dicht zu kriegen.


Also ich hab schon so ein Flansche (nicht gebogen)
http://teichpoint.de/teichbau/durchfuehrungen/duchfuehrung-economy.html an einer Regentonne 300l verarbeitet und auch dicht bekommen! Einfacher geht das natürlich mit den abgerundeten.


squidy schrieb:


> hier noch eine kleine aufstellung der Filter, Fotos bei bedarf liefer ich gerne morgen.


Die Biokammer finde ich zu klein geraten...normalerweise macht diese den größeren Teil der Filteranlage aus!
Du willst ja deine 

 gut füttern.


----------



## scholzi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Ich hab in letzter Zeit immer das Pech, das ich zu langsam antworte  Peter ist da schon schneller:smoki
Ach Remo......auch von mir :willkommen im Forum


----------



## squidy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

danke beantwortet einiges 

zu den Tonnen  stehen schon 2 da die im betrieb sind 500L und 300L beide eckig 

@schlozi soll ich die 300er und 500er also tauschen und die kleine als bürstenkammer nutzen ( hoher reinigungs aufwand? finde ich nicht, hab schon zugeschaut und nach 10 min war vortex und bürstenteil sauber)

gesteckte rohre im erdreich UAAAuA und wenn mal ne dichtung hin ist? ich würd so oder so die bestehende muffe abtrennen und dann mit richtigen pvc muffen verkleben, hat mir teichbauer und schwimmbadbauer angeraten, da sie ja permanent unter druck sind ( ja er ist klein 0,1-0,2bar)

die rohre werden nirgens sichtbar sein und uv-strahlung ausgesetzt da ja die ganze technik in den keller kommt. also kann ich auch die stücke zwischen den filtern mit KG-Rohr machen und dann mit tangit (dachte da bilden sich mit der zeit risse) an die Schieber und fittings kleben.

50ger oder 110er das ist die frage  preisunterschied ist enorm, billigster preis für PVC-Rohr 110mm ist 20€/m (will 5m stücke) und der teuerste bei ca 60€ beim 50ger ist das ähnlich einfach ein wenig tiefer.
KG hingegen kriege ich schon um die 4€ pro meter und das auch noch hier im lande  

wie sieht es mit den geraden BA`s aus, hat hier jemand einen solchen, wie gross ist da der durchmesser der schutzkappe?
http://www.koiteich.de/html/flansche.html

der teich wird auch nicht mehr grösser, da steht der vermieter quer, der nächste ist auf meinem eigenen grund und sicher 10mal grösser  zudem ist es nun der 3te und letzte umbau.

@schrope die leitungen in die kanalisation vom ba und skimmer sind spülleitungen um eben bei verstopfung oder reinigung die leitung spülen zu können ( nötig oder nicht? )

der siebfilter ist ein guter einwand, hab ihn mir noch nicht ganz aus dem kopf geschlagen, nur da ich ein schwerkraftsys nutzen will stell ich mir den bau da ein wenig schwierig vor mit der variablen trennwand und zum abscheiden von blättern und grobschlammt sagte man mir reicht ein vortex


noch eine frage an die koibesitzer, wenn ich nach dem umbau komplett frischwasser fülle, was kann ich dem wasser zusetzen um keine bakteriellen probleme mit den fischen zu bekommen bzw welches verhältniss frisch/altwasser ist problemlos verträglich.
sonst bestell ich noch nen aussenpool um das wassser lagern zu können 



danke schonmal, echt gute comm hier  nur vB-Board ist gewöhnungsbedürftig als WBB Admin 

lg remo

p.s. provisorische einkaufliste für die die es interessiert, schräger mauerflansch für runde tonne noch nicht drinn


----------



## scholzi (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*



squidy schrieb:


> soll ich die 300er und 500er also tauschen und die kleine als bürstenkammer nutzen


jo....würd ich meinen
das ist auch ne 300 l Tonne
 
Da sind jetzt 20 Bürsten drinnen und 30 passen rein....wenn das nicht reicht.


squidy schrieb:


> 50ger oder 110er das ist die frage  preisunterschied ist enorm, billigster preis für PVC-Rohr 110mm ist 20€/m


Das sind aber Druckleitungen für 4, 5, 6, Bar
für dein Zwecke reicht das KG völlig aus....wenn du besser schlafen kannst, dann kleb sie mit Muffe zusammen.


squidy schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit den geraden BA`s aus, hat hier jemand einen solchen, wie gross ist da der durchmesser der schutzkappe?


----------



## squidy (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

gut gut hast mich überzeugt  aber leider kommt es trotzdem einiges günstiger wenn ich klebe da die bögen z.b. 45° grad mal 6.5€ kosten und mich das stecksystem in CH unmengen dann für die bögen kostet 

wie siehts denn aus mit dem skimmer gibts ne 50mm version oder kann ich da von 110mm auf 50 reduzieren? geht mir da weniger um kosten eher da ich nur 1,1 - 1,2m Tiefe hab möchte ich dann ungerne noch wuchtige Rohre sehen.

würd da waagrecht auf 0,5m tiefe durch die folie gehen und dann mit einem 90° bogen an den skimmer. vor verstopfungen hab ich da weniger angst, gartenschlauch rein und duchspülen  beim Pumpenskimmer müsste ich sonst täglich das körbchen leeren 

nochmal zum thema siebfilter, hat hier wer einen brauchbaren bauplan für schwerkraftsystem? kostentechnisch wär mir der vortex lieber aber von der effizienz ist klar sieb der favorit 

eiweissabschäumer wär da auch noch was  hab hier schon einiges gesehen aber an den bildern werd ich da ned so recht schlau draus wie die abtrennung zwischen sauberem wasser und schaum gelingt. das der ablauf unter dem wasserspiegel ist ist noch halbwegs klar aber da geht ja quasi das noch nicht gerinnte eiweis vorbei und wird teils mit zurück fliessen. wenn das so ist das quasi nur 50% geschäumt wird ok, ich dachte das das rückfliessende wasser "eierlos" ist 

binn zwar sonst nicht schwer von begriff aber so ganz blick ich da noch nicht durch 

danke für die geduld und hilfe  bei fragen zu Strom helf ich euch auch gerne 

lg remo


----------



## schrope (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hallo remo!

Jetzt mach doch mal einen Punkt.

Du kannst hier glaube ich fragen wen du willst, aber ich wette mit dir das so ziemlich alle die ein Schwerkraftsystem haben KG-Rohre verwenden und diese Stecken! Kleben darfst du diese sowieso nicht, da wenn Spannungen durch Temperaturunterschiede entstehen die Rohre Risse bekommen können bzw. platzen können, und glaub mir, bis diese Gummidichtung unter der Erde kapput geht, gibt es dich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr....

Das mit den zugschiebern direkt in die Kanalisation würde ich lassen, da ein Zugschieber in meinen Augen nicht gerade zum besten Abstperrorgan gehört und wenn der undicht wird kann dir wirklich dein gesamter Teich leerlaufen!

Baupläne für Siebfilter findest du über die Suchfunktion oder bei Olli: http://ollip.homepage.t-online.de/

Natürlich nur für gepumpte Systeme. Ich bin selbst am bauen eines Siebfilters für Schwerkraft welcher eine elektronische Niveauregelung besitzt.
Aber das dauert noch, bis dahin läuft er auch ohne Probleme ohne Niveauregelung. Du musst halt am Anfang etwas herumprobieren, und immer so einstellen das der Wasserstand stetig etwas weniger wird, dann noch einen Schwimmerschalter mit Einschaltverzögerung als Trockenlaufschutz und gut is es!

Und ein Kauf von einem Siebfilter ist nicht drin?

Weißt du, der einzig entscheidende Vorteil eines Siebfilter ist, das er den Schmutz AUS dem System entfernt und nicht wie ein Vortex den Schmutz im Wasser in Lösung gehen lässt.

Bez. Wasserwechsel:
Niemals das gesamte Teichwasser auf einmal tauschen, immer nur max. 1/3 Frischwasser hinzugeben.
Ansonsten musst du mit den Fische einsetzen ca. 4-6Wochen warten --> Nitritpeak!!! Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion damit!

Achja und schlag dir ein 50er System aus den Kopf, 110 hat sich hier schon mehr als oft genug und langzeitig bewährt!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## squidy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

salü

jetzt hängt mich doch ned am verkleben auf, ist ja ned auf meinem mist gewachsen  sind identische aussagen von einem Teichbauer und meines schwimmbadbauers des vertrauen, gut der arbeitet mit pe und spiegelt, trotzdem riet er mir druckleitungen immer zu verkleben 

@peter deine argumente leuchten ein und das kleben fällt wegg ( muss ich nur noch preiswerte bögen finden)

-Das mit den zugschiebern direkt in die Kanalisation würde ich lassen, da ein Zugschieber in meinen Augen nicht gerade zum besten Abstperrorgan gehört und wenn der undicht wird kann dir wirklich dein gesamter Teich leerlaufen!

tut er doch auch wenn ein schieber zum schlammentleeren undicht ist 
wie löst ihr das problem die ba und skimmerrohre mal durchspülen zu können.

verbindet ihr die Zugschieber auch mit dem stecksystem oder klebt ihr da?


siebfilter: nein ein kauf wird von der regierung nicht bewilligt, braucht jetzt schon eine menge überzeugungskraft ( wir sind zwar schweizer aber das geld wächst bei uns auch ned auf den bäumen und 1k -1.5k€ für den umbau sind auch genug.
hab mir aber heute noch ein wenig gedanken gemacht zum Sifi, hatt schonmal jemad probiert einen SIFI zu bau wo das Sieb dem wasserstand angepasst wird mit einem schwimmer und nicht die klappe das wasser abschottet?
hätte den vorteil das kein trockenlauf entstehen könnte und auch bei mehr wasser ( wär mit überlauf zwar einfach zu kontrollieren) würds prima funktionieren.

werd nachher mal eine kleines prinzipschema machen 

50er Rohr ist abgehackt es wäre nur noch zur debatte gestanden für den skimmer  optisch sähs besser aus und wäre auch einfacher zu realisieren. aber wenn dadurch dann der sog ned mehr passt dann kann ichs auch glei lassen. oder ihn dann einfach als überlauf verwenden. würde das überhaupt funktionieren wenn die durchführung in der teichwand nur 50cm unterm wasserspiegel ist?

hast du grad noch ne gute erklärung zum bau von nem eiweissabschäumer bzw ein schnitt durch das Rohr wo man die einzelnen gitter lochplatten ein/auslass sieht. so das man die funktion versteht  fotos wie schön eure alle sind findet man ja gut, aber das prinzip sieht man auf einer zeichnung besser  ausser du bist derart wortgewannt dann reicht auch eine erklärung 

gruss remo


----------



## squidy (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

oki, eweissabschäumer ist mir nun klar 

hier noch der evtl funktionierende Sifi 

schlauch vom einfluss zum siebkasten, unter dem siebkasten der auslauf in den hauptkasten und von da weiter zum teich. die schwarze schicht unterm siebkasten soll auftrieb bewirken.

müsste eigentlich gehen, kommt zuviel kann der innere teil bis teichniveau steigen so das kein wasser mehr übers sieb läuft. bei sinkendem wasserbegel kann der sifi in einem gewissen mass mit nach unten  wasser könnte man so gut dosieren was übers sieb läuft und müsste immer die gleiche menge sein ausser bei zuviel wasser da würd er dann kurzezeit (bis das untere abgepumt ist) kein wasser übers sieb bekommen 

meinungen? verbesserungen?  

wird wohl eh am 110er flex schlauch scheitern 

lg remo


----------



## schrope (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi!

Natürlich sind Druckleitungen besser als KG-Rohre, aber die Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, das diese es genauso bringen und wehsentlich preiswerter sind!
Ich finde das auch die Bögen nicht so teuer sind.
Achja, und bitte keine 90° Bögen verwenden, ausschließlich 45°, besser 30°!

Der Anschluss an den Zugschiebern wird verklebt. Ein Stück KG-Rohr wird in die Klebemuffe vom Zugschieber geklebt, danach einfach wieder mit einer Steckmuffe weiter.

So z.B. hab ich es gemacht:
Medium 4591 anzeigen
Okay, die Zugschieber münden alle in die Kanalisation, ich würde zur sicherheit noch einen Zugschieber nach allen machen.
Zum Spülen ist es besser wenn du ein T-Stück einbaust und ein Rohr pro Leitung auf Teichniveau führst. Dann kannst du ganz leicht mit einem Rohreiniger durchspülen.

Zu deinem Siebfilter:
Prizipiell ist es machbar, aber wie du schon gesagt hast; wie realisierst du die bewegliche Verbindung.
Aber versuchs doch, wäre gespannt ob diese Lösung funktioniert.....

Na dann!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## squidy (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

alles klar 

hab noch ne andere idee für den sifi mach dann heute abend nochn schema 

die bögen hab ich heute im bauhandel für nen günstigen Preis gefunden  4Fr. wollen die fürs stück und das ist mehr als ok 

das mit den 90° ist mir klar, beim skimmer müsst ich dann hals ein wenig fummeln um dann durch die waagrechte durchführung zu kommen. reicht da nun die 0.5m unterm wasserspiegel oder muss ich mehr nehmen ?

lg


----------



## squidy (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hallo zusammen

so da es nun diese jahr definitiv nicht zu schaffen ist den teich nochmals umzubauen (wegen der Schwimm-WG) haben wir beschlossen erst die IH zu bauen um dann den Herbst und Winter für den Umbau zu nutzen 

Lieber Schnee als 35° wenn ich schon buddeln muss 

der grobe Holzbau fürs 2500l Becken ist fertig und auch die Fundamente für IH und Aussenfilter gegossen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/52636&stc=1&d=1251048555
filterplanIH.doc

nun sind doch noch einige kleine fragen die und beschäftigen.

-Da die IH höher ist als der Aussenteich und wir das ganze bei bedarf koppeln wollen, dachten wir uns, wir pumpen von der Biokammer (Aussen) in die Innere und lassen dann vom IH-Becken quasi überlaufen nach Aussen (sollte doch egal sein wenn der Einlauf aussen unterm Wasserspiegel ist)

Funktioniert das oder lieber gleich ins IH-Becken Pumpen??

-Dann sind wir uns noch nicht klar über welche Füllmenge an helix, wir dachten uns ca 50% des jeweiligen Filtervolumen (Teichvolumen wird noch auf sicher 10cbm vergrössert) sprich: 200l bewegt (aussen) & 100l ruhend (aussen) und für die IH 200l bewegt, je nachdem wie gross die VA wird.

-Der Filter für die IH ist auch noch so ein Thema, erst wollte wir ne reine BioStufe, jedoch kacken die lieben fischis ja auch, also muss eine VA hin.

wir dachte uns so könnte das hinhaun, nur ob Japanmatte das richtige material ist als einsatz oder gibts besseres (Verstopfungsgefahr??)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/52648&stc=1&d=1251049316
IHfilter.doc

-hier noch der Aufbau vom Filter des Aussenteich, sollte klappen, mal abgesehen vom noch nicht gebauten trommler 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/52649&stc=1&d=1251049394
filterplan.doc

-dann haben wir noch eine generelle frage an alle IH besitzer mit ähnlichem volumen: wie oft wechselt ihr wasser und mit was für volumen an biomasse filtert ihr?


danke und grüsse aus der Swiss

remo & delia


----------



## squidy (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hmm hat keiner der experten zeit  oder nur alle am :smoki

güässli


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
auch von mir die besten Grüße aus dem Nachbarland!
Mich erstaunt ein wenig Deine Filtergröße für 6500 Liter Teich. Mir persönlich würden schon die 110er Zugschieber im Preis wehtun... .
Aber vielleicht ist er ja pflanzenlos und voller Kois, da passt das schon. Geht bei Deinem Filter nicht eine Kombi IH mit dem bestehenden Filter?
Ich würde bei Deinem System den Zulauf auf DN 50 reduzieren. Da kosten die Hähne (bzw. Zugschiber mit 63 mm) nicht mehr so viel. Die Verrohrung kannst Du "starr" mit 50 oder 63er PVC-Rohr kleben. Dadurch bekommst Du ohne nennenswerten Druckverlust locker 10 m³/h durch.. 
Mit ein paar Kupplungen an geigneten Stellen bist Du flexibel, und musst bei Umbauten, Reparaturen und Grossreinigung nicht die Konstruktion "zersägen". Spätestens hier zeigt sich, dass Zugschieber etwas teurer als Kugelhähne sind, weil erstere nur Klebemuffen haben, ohne zusätzliche Verschraubung.
Den Auslauf würde ich entsprechend größer auslegen, damit mir die Tonnen nicht überlaufen. Wenn wie bei Dir der Filter in Höhe IH steht und in den Teich (30 cm) läuft, dann ist bei Pumpenstillstand der Wasserstand im Filter um 30 cm gesenkt. In diesem Fall erübrigt sich eigentlich ein Absperrorgan im Auslauf. 
Meine Meinung: ein großzügig dimensioniertes System. Zu dem Thema Vorabscheidung wurde viel gesagt, Eiweißfilter etc. sind m. M. nach Optionen für eine starke Wasserbelastung.


----------



## squidy (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi rolf

hab mich anscheinen falsch ausgedrückt 

nur die IH und ihr filter sind 30cm höher  der teichfilter ist komplett in schwerkraft, auch der auslauf ist unter teich niveau, die pumpe muss höchstens über den filterrand pumpen < 10cm.
kann also nix überlaufen  
evtl wäre es wegen dem durchfluss sogar besser von der Bio-Stufe(aussen) gleich ins IH becken zu pumpen um eine vermischung zu haben, so muss die IH Pumpe nicht noch die Diff. ausgleichen, was den durchfluss mindern würde.

110ger BA wurde schon abgesegnet und ist auch so geplant. das einzige was noch offen war ist den skimmer evtl auf 50 zu reduzieren, aber das ist nun auch schon durch. wie du in posting #14 siehst wird der teich diesen winter noch vergrössert, ca 10cbm.
in der IH gibts nur nen 50ger BA das sollte dicke reichen 

wegen den preisen für ZS und KHahn mach dir mal keine sorgen, nur die vier 110er sind schieber und die 50ger sind alles kugelhähne. bei den 50gern gibt keine unterschiede und bei den 110er ist der Hahn so viel teurer das ich da auch mit jählichem dichtungswechsel leben könnte 

die IH soll eigenständig sein aber mit teich koppelbar. einerseits um das einlaufen der filter zu reduzieren und um auch falls es mal knapp wird nochmal 3cbm zum aussenvolumen dazuzukoppeln.

wer ist trotdem so nett und beantwortet uns die fragen von post #14

danke remo & delia

p.s. der filter soll bewusst überdimensioniert sein (also empfehlt uns lieber 100l __ hel-x zuviel als zu wenig. fürs HXF14KLL haben wir uns entschieden), da er in den nächsten 5 jahren zum grossziehen unserer lieben diehnt, bevor das eigenheim mit 60cbm teich kommt

p.p.s. @ rolf nette sig  mein liebling ist: Windows 2000 kann alles wegen seiner 32Bit, nach 32 Bit glaub ich auch alles zu können


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Ich wollte auf keinen Fall die Angaben meiner Vorredner zur unterirdischen Verrohrung "kaputtreden", 110er K ist da perfekt und am preiswertesten!
Bei Deiner Teichgröße hatte ich vorgeschlagen, die Verrohrung am Filter ein wenig zu reduzieren. Es ist mir aber bewußt, dass 110er KG/HT preislich mit PVC 63 konkurriert. Bei 110er ZS aus PVC hast Du keine Kupplung, die bei uns in D mit 2x40€ zu Buche schlägt (damit ist ein 110er KH preisgleich, denn das Teil hat ja 2 Schraubkupplungen).
Über die Höhendifferenzen mach' Dir keine Gedanken, das sollte bei Deiner Verrohrung kein Problem darstellen (selbst mit 87°-Bögen und Leitungslängen>10 m). 
Die Idee, den Teichfilter für die IH mit zu nutzen (Umschaltung, Du hattest ja schon den Vorschlag, den Filter über IH laufen zu lassen), ist sicher nicht schlecht, solange der Filter im Winter nicht extra beheizt werden muß.
Wen Du Kois hast und die IH zusätzlich zur Quarantäne genutzt werden soll, dann wären das nur eine Leitung und zwei Ventile mehr. Hierzu können die Koi-Experten sicher mehr sagen.


----------



## squidy (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi rolf

danke, das mit dem vergleich von ZS zu KH hatte ich nicht bedacht  was spricht denn dagegen in den ZS beidseitig pvc rohr einzukleben und dann mit muffen weiterarbeiten. ( sonst hätt ich die ganzen "pvcrohrreststücke" umsonst erbettel beim schwimmbadhändler  ) gibts denn auch KH ohne Kupplung??



> Die Idee, den Teichfilter für die IH mit zu nutzen (Umschaltung, Du hattest ja schon den Vorschlag, den Filter über IH laufen zu lassen), ist sicher nicht schlecht, solange der Filter im Winter nicht extra beheizt werden muß.
> Wen Du Kois hast und die IH zusätzlich zur Quarantäne genutzt werden soll, dann wären das nur eine Leitung und zwei Ventile mehr.



das verstehe ich nun nicht ganz  
Filter heizen??
die IH ist ja eigenständig, im plan unten siehst du das der filter ganz links nur mit 50ger verrohrung für IH ist mit einer eigenen pumpe  der auslauf am IH-becken (Links) ist mit KH um in den aussenteich zu speisen. die Pumpe um den ausgleich zu machen sitz dann in der letzten biostufen des Aussenteich (mittlere der 3 biostufen) und pumpt dann in die IH. kann sie somit dazuschalten oder eigenständig laufen lassen. wo bräuchte ich nun noch zwei KH? steh ich nun total aufm schlauch :crazy
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...1&d=1251048555

kannst du mir evtl auch einen tip geben welche menge ich an __ hel-x brauchefür 500l und 300l behälter.

danke schonmal im vorraus

lg remo


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
Kugelhähne wie Zugschieber verschleißen nun mal bei häufiger Anwendung oder "schwierigen" Medien. Wenn Du dir den Aufbau von solchen Teilen anschaust, dann kann man Kugelhähne so zerlegen, dass die Anschlussenden abgeschraubt werden können. Auf diese Wiese kommt man an den "eigentlichen" Kugelhahn, in dem 2 O-Ringe die "Kugel" abdichten.
Bei Zugschiebern reicht eine "Mittenverschraubung". Von einem geschlossenen Kugelhahn kannst Du somit eine Anschluss-Seite entfernen, ohne dass Du auf der anderen Seite entleeren musst, wenn er zu ist.
Eine Zerlegung Zugschieber erfordert Entleerung auf beiden Seiten.
Die Verwendung der Muffenrohre ist hier im Teich- bzw. Filterbau üblich, und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie auch wasserdicht sind (die Hersteller müssen das für stehendes Wasser nicht garantieren, wie Dir Dein Teichbauer angedeutet hat). Versuch mal, eine 110er Verbindung zu lösen, die Du vor ein paar Tagen zusammengeschoben hast. Ich hänge da wie "ein Schluck Wasser" 'dran, und habe echte Mühe. So eine PVC-Kupplung ist da schon leichter lösbar, und die Rohrsegmente sind wiederverwendbar.
Das sind nur ein paar Gedanken als Hilfe zur Auslegung, jedem selbst sind unterschiedlche Dinge wichtig.


----------



## squidy (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi rolf

danke, hab alles verstanden. nur wie wird der übergang von KG rohr zur schraubmuffe realisiert?

kanns du mir trotdem noch einen tip zur füllmenge von __ hel-x geben oder soll ich da die spezis wie jürgen fragen?

und das mit dem beheizten filter aus posting #18 versteh ich immer noch nicht 

gruss remo


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
den Übergang kenne ich von den anderen Spezies hier, und werde es genauso machen. Auf HT DN75 passt PVC-Rohr 75 mm usw. usf. Es gibt Reduziermuffen 110 zu beliebig für wenige ct bzw. €, in die man ein PVC-Druckrohr kleben kann (und ins KG-Rohr stecken), und ans andere Ende einen Bogen eine Kupplung oder Kugelhahn, so wie man's braucht.
Zweite Alternative bei KG ist eine Klebemuffe, 110er PVC-Rohr, und das über die Reduziermuffe verjüngt (kostet en bisschen mehr als die Reduzierung 110 zu XX, die man in die Lippendichtung bei KG schiebt).
Bei frei verlegten KG- oder HT-Rohren würde ich freilich die Rohre auch an geeigneter Stelle so fixieren, dass sie nicht auseinanderrutschen können (bei Montage am Boden, und ohne Bögen und fest stehendem Filter nicht nötig).
Deine zweite Frage zur Filterung IH kann ich Dir nicht so einfach beantworten - sorry. Wenn die IH nicht auch noch Quarantäne sein soll, dann überleg doch für den Winter, ob Du den Teichfilter für das große Becken auch für die IH nutzen kannst (auf diese Idee bin ich gekommen, weil Du die IH ohnehin in den Filter einbinden wolltest).
__ Hel-X wird von den meisten hier zu etwa 40% eingefüllt. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass bei Hel-X (mit "großer" Oberfläche wie H17 KLL oder H12 KLL) mehr als 30..50 cm Höhe nicht mehr Reinigungsleisung bringen, und der Preis für das Material die meisten von einer höheren Befüllung abhält.


----------



## squidy (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi Rolf

ich glaube du hast das mit der IH nicht verstanden 

IH ist komplett multifunktionell.

einerseits quarantäne, eigenständig gefiltertes IH becken oder an den teich gekoppelt.

die koppelung will ich darum, das wenn ich nach einer behandlung das becken wieder als IH nutzen will einfach teichwasser umgepumpt werden kann und der filter nicht so lange einlaufen muss.

den teich filter kann ich dann in das IH becken pumpen lassen, filtere also die IH mit und der filter der IH kann in der Zeit einlaufen. wenn ich dann aufsalzen müsste, kann ich das becken dann schon nach 2-3 wochen wieder vom teich abtrennen.

Im prinzip sind es aber zwei eigenständige systeme 

40% helx füllung klingt gut, dann lag ich nicht so daneben  wir werden das HXF14KLL nehmen. jetzt ist nur noch die frage ob die auch in die schweiz an privatpersonen liefern.

gruss remo


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
ich gebe gern zu, Deinen Plan mit der IH nicht zu genau gelesen zu haben... .
Wenn Du die IH als Quarantäne nutzen willst, dann wäre eine "echte" Trennung sinnvoll (also kein Kugelhahn zwischen "Aussenbecken" und "IH" - wer garantiert absolute Dichtheit für Keime oder Fehlbedienung?
Wasseraustausch Sommer/Winter geht dann immer noch über das "tubeless"-Prinzip, sprich selbstverlegte Schläuche, um den Fischen keinen Stress zu machen.


----------



## squidy (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi rolf

hehe schäm dich  (hatte den verdacht schon länger  )

ja da hast du recht wenn der hahn undicht ist binn ich gearscht und die brühe gelangt in den teich.

aber dann kann ich doch für quarantäne einfach den wasserspiegel in der IH unter dem überlauf halten, sollte so doch funktionieren?

-dass mit den "schlauchlosen"-Prinzip, sprich selbstverlegte Schläuche, um den Fischen keinen Stress zu machen.

das versteh ich mal wieder nicht 

gruss


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
ja, genau so meinte ich das. Doch wie machst Du das mit einem Zulauf unterhalb Wasserspiegel? Ein undichter Hahn an diesem Punkt transportiert Keime. Setzt Du den Zulauf gemäß dem "Naturagart-Prinzip" oberhalb Teichspiegel, riskierst Du bei Undichtigkeit Luft und reduzierten Durchfluss im System.
Der Begriff "tubeless" ist ein Begriff aus der Betriebspraxis. Plane nicht alle "Eventualitäten" als feste Installation ein. Mit ein bisschen Schlauch und ein paar Sclauchschellen läßt sich auch von Sommer- auf Winterbetrieb umstellen (bzw. in einen Quarantäne-Modus schalten). Wen also Deine Planung nicht perfekt ist, aber preislich o. k., dann gibt es für Extremfälle immer noch die Alternative, über Schläuche den Wasserfluß in die gewünschte Richtung zu leiten. Das geht auch über Monate.


----------



## squidy (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi rolf

also geplant war es so das 2 rohrpumpen (kleinste glaub 12000l/H) den teich betreiben, 2 pumpen um ausfallsicherheit zu haben und besser eine kreisströmung zu erzeugen. die einläufe wollte ich ca 20-30cm unterm wasserspiegel machen und ggf mit 30° bögen die richtung einstellen.

den überlauf der IH werde ich mit einem seperaten rohr auch unterwasser in den teich bringen ( neben einem der 2 gepumpten einläufe ).

da der überlauf höher ist als der wasserspiegel im teich und nur soviel überlaufen kann wie die koppelpumpe vom aussenfilter in das IH-becken pumpt müsste das so doch funktionieren. Die KH die ich bei überlauf und einlauf in den teich einsetze sind nur zur sicherheit, abgewinkelte rohre nach oben würden auch reichen 

Die option mit schläuchen zu arbeiten hab ich also nach jedem absperrhahn. der UVC, EWA und IH-Heizung werde ich jeweils als bypass mit schläuchen anhängen um so auch umhängen zu können 

nur gibt es schläuche mit 50mm und 75mm innendurchmesser?  

für den winterbetrieb kann ich dann die pumpen drosseln und nur im skimmerbetrieb fahren, da kann ich dann noch per ZS den Durchfluss regulieren. Wenns nicht hinhaut mit dem durchlaufen übern winter (wird erst winter 2010/11) hab ich noch die Heizung um auf mind. 4-6° zu bleiben. da die technik im keller steht ist sie schon ein wenig geschützt vorm wetter, mit isolierung und evtl. aquariumheizer werden auch die filter eisfrei bleiben.

zu dem thema hätt ich grad noch eine frage an die allgemeinheit.

Wie Isoliert man einen erdteich? im prinzip bräuchte ich eine flexible Perimeterdämmung, nur gibts sowas? sie müsste ja dann nicht direckt aufs erdreich kommen, sie könnte dann zwischen flies und folie sein.

Ansonsten muss ich mit den bekannten Perimeterdämmungen den Teich auskleiden, was mich dann zu einer recht eckige form zwingen würde :?

danke für die hilfe und ideen, ich steh jeden abend (auch wenn ich grad kaum zeit zum bauen hab) mit bierchen auf der baustelle und grübel :crazy 
danke forum daran seid ihr schuld, mit eurem teichvirus der uns schon voll erwischt hat 

grüsse remo


----------



## squidy (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hallo zusammen

ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen stand unseres Kellerausbaues 

Das Becken wird aus 12cm dicken Balken gebaut welche am Boden ca 10cm einbettoniert sind, die 4 Eckpfosten sind gut 20 cm im Beton und oben mit Winkeln an die Deckenbalken geschraubt.
Isoliert wird mit 2x 6cm Styropor das ich meinen Babys auch die geforderten 8° garantieren kann ohne zu heizen (was ich natürlich dann auch könnte  )

daneben sieht man die Fundamente für die Filteranlagen,

der Filter für die IH steht auf dem erhöhten Fundament, davor sieht man schon das einbetonierte Rohr für den Bodenablauf des Becken.











































und das wurde in geduckter Haltung weggebuddelt/gemeiselt  wird sicher nicht mein neues Hobby 





gruss remo


----------



## squidy (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hallo zusammen

bei uns ging es wieder ein wenig weiter.
nachdem ich gestern frei hatte und heute auch den ganzen tag werkeln durfte, 
konnten wir heute abend die folie verlegen und den BA einkleben 

Montag hatte ich Zeit gefunden um den Hauptablauf für die Filter zu verlegen.
KG-Rohr vor dem Fundament.

ein 50ger BA reicht für die IH, die Folie wird von ALU-Schienen gehalten.

nun müssen noch die Handläufe mit Douglasbrettern gemacht werden.
Ob ich das ganze von aussen noch verkleide ist noch offen, hat ja keine eile 

was ich mir noch nicht sicher binn ob ich die überlappungen in den ecken zukleben soll? vor allem wie schaff ich da einen anpressung das es keine wölbung gibt? 

Lg remo


----------



## expresser (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hallo remo,

die Anpressung erreichst du nur wenn die Verklebung dicht ist sodass kein Wasser in die Falte kommt. Dürfte aber bei der Beckenform kein großes Problem darstellen weil du ja Faltenfreie Flächen verklebst. Klebewulst auftragen-Folie drauf-Brett drauf-einspreizen-und warten. Dann die nächste Falte. So würde ich es machen.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
mein Kompliment zum Bau!    Wenn morgen schönes Wetter ist, werde ich mal meinen Stand fotografieren (gerade ist's Wasser 'raus, die Folie grob abgeschnitten, und der Teichrand in Arbeit ). 
Es gibt Schläuche in allen Größen (Preisfrage, wie leider immer) - denk mal an die Silofahrzeuge zur Entsorgung, die haben bis DN 100... 
So, wie sich Deine Planung anhört, scheint sie gut zu funktionieren.
Bei einer Dämmung eines Außenteichs würde ich auf jeden Fall nur bis zu einem gewissen Tiefenbereich dämmen (die Wärmeleitung in der Erde ist zwar viel besser als die von stehender Luft, doch hat Erdreich nach unten eine gewisse Mindesttemperatur>0°C (bei uns etwa 8°C).
Es sollte also ausreichen, eine Perimeterdämmung senkrecht/schräg bis zur gewünschten Tiefe (bei uns etwa 0,8 m - nimm einfach die Installationstiefe der Trinkwasserleitung, das sollte recht sicher sein) um das "Teichloch" anzubringen, und darüber kannst Du das Teichprofil modellieren, wenn "Schrägwand" oder "Steilwand" nicht angebracht ist.


----------



## squidy (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi werner  

ansperren du sagst es, gleich morgen früh mein holzlager checken  die frage ist nur noch, ob es überhaupt nötig ist zu kleben.

das wasser müsste genügend anpressdruck haben, das einzige problem was ich dabei noch sehe ist die kapilarwirkung zwischen den folienschichten.




RKurzhals schrieb:


> -Wenn morgen schönes Wetter ist, werde ich mal meinen Stand fotografieren (gerade ist's Wasser 'raus, die Folie grob abgeschnitten, und der Teichrand in Arbeit ).
> -Es gibt Schläuche in allen Größen (Preisfrage, wie leider immer) - denk mal an die Silofahrzeuge zur Entsorgung, die haben bis DN 100...
> -So, wie sich Deine Planung anhört, scheint sie gut zu funktionieren.
> Bei einer Dämmung eines Außenteichs würde ich auf jeden Fall nur bis zu einem gewissen Tiefenbereich dämmen (die Wärmeleitung in der Erde ist zwar viel besser als die von stehender Luft, doch hat Erdreich nach unten eine gewisse Mindesttemperatur>0°C (bei uns etwa 8°C).
> Es sollte also ausreichen, eine Perimeterdämmung senkrecht/schräg bis zur gewünschten Tiefe (bei uns etwa 0,8 m - nimm einfach die Installationstiefe der Trinkwasserleitung, das sollte recht sicher sein) um das "Teichloch" anzubringen, und darüber kannst Du das Teichprofil modellieren, wenn "Schrägwand" oder "Steilwand" nicht angebracht ist.



hi rolf

-wie deinen Stand fotografieren?? hast du auch ein becken??

-das mit den Siloschläuchen ist eine gute idee  glücklicherweise reichen mir 50ger.

-die Teichform werd ich dann beim umbau im winter so oder so mit steilwänden machen, nur die form soll ja nicht eckig sein  ein befreundeter Maurer hat mir aber geraten, die enstehenden spalten zwischen den platten mit bitumen auszustreichen  die tiefe der ISO ergibt sich dann wahrscheinlich durch die plattenlänge, wobei komplett isolieren, schadet auch nicht 

lg remo


----------



## expresser (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Wenn hinter der Falte Wasser ist dann schwimmt die Falte. Probier es mit einem Plastiksack im Kübel und du wirst sehen wie gut die Falte schwimmen kann.
Aber was soll´s, die Fische schwimmen ja auch und keinen stört es!


----------



## squidy (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hehe

na gut ich kleb sie, nicht das sie noch mit den fischen im kreis schwimmt


----------



## squidy (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

so es ging heute morgen früh in den keller :muede

die ersten 2 ecken wurden geklebt und mit styroporplatten angepresst, dazwischen mit holzlatten gesperrt. wärend dem antrocknen die nächsten zwei vorbereitet und anschliessend geklebt, die sperrung ummontiert, fertig  

danach nochmal fein säuberlich die fuge in den ersten 2 ecken gefüllt und abgezogen  

dito bei ecke 3 und 4.

dann von kaffee auf bierchen umgestiegen und F1 gucken  

Wassermarsch kahm dann anschliessend, erstmal ca 1500l um die Folie sacken zu lassen. Für den Betrieb kommt ja dann so oder so Teichwasser rein, trotzdem füll ich es morgen noch komplett, sieht einfach geil aus ein eckiges becken auf brusthöhe 

nun noch warten auf die lieferung mit den 50ger KH, Verschraubungen etc und dann können wir in Winter IH betrieb gehen 

lg remo


----------



## squidy (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

So heute früh dann die katastrophe 

1500l ausgelaufen, nur wo, die folie ist dicht 

der übeltäter war schnell gefunden, wenn dummheit weh täte hätt ich sicher noch schmerzen 

das aus dem beton ragende BA rohr hab ich gestern fahlässigerweise mit muffe und deckel zu gemacht. es war auch dicht und hielt dem Wasserdruck stand. Dies war anscheinend von kurzer dauer, denn die muffe wurde über nacht rausgedrückt und das becken entleerte sich fast vollständig.

momentan hab ich einfach ein 1m Rohrstück draufgeseckt und oben offen gelassen. So funktioniert es erstmal, nur wenn ich den KH für den filter und für den Ablauf anschliesse muss irgend eine lösung her. Ich kann ja nicht bei jedem filterputz die muffe halten 

wenn ich die muffe ( oder später dann y-stück ) mit einer bride befestige verlagert sich das problem auf die nächste steckverbindung.

ein rohr was bis über den beckenrand führt, mit den abzweigungen zum Filter und Ablauf ist unschön und nur im äussersten notfall eine lösung.

freu mich auf gute vorschläge, mein hirn ist leider platt nach 13h arbeit ohne pause  n bierchen und dann chillen :smoki

grüsse remo


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,
das ist echt ärgerlich, kann ich verstehen... 
Ich habe gerade auch Ärger gehabt: 5 Flansche bis Sonntag eingeklebt, und dann drückt der Regen mir Wasser in den Filterschacht, den ich am gleichen Wochenende gefliest (aber noch nicht verfugt hab) ... :evil :evil :evil.
Die Muffe kannst Du ja mit Winkel und Schelle fixieren, mit dem Rest müßte es ähnlich weitergehen...
Ich glaube zu sehen, dass das ein DN75-Rohr oder kleiner ist? Bei Koi-Discount und anderswo bekommst Du PVC-Druckrohr (verklebbar), und damit kannst Du das Rohr noch mit Schelle festhalten. Die anschließenden Klebstellen reißt der Wasserdruck nicht mehr auseinander. Bei DN 75 empfehle ich:
Reduzierung 75/110 (HT), Reduzierring 110/75, weiter mit PVC-Rohr DN75 (in Ring eingeklebt); oder statt 75: 63 mm. Hinter dem Ring eine Schelle DN 75 (63) setzen, und zum Boden fixieren (Winkel, oder wie auch immer).


----------



## squidy (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

hi rolf

ich binn langsahm auch soweit das ich mich für kleben entscheiden werde, denn wenn es gesteckt ist muss ich jedes stück was gesteckt ist mit schellen befestigen da sich der druck einfach auf die nächste steckverbindung überträgt.

es soll aber statt muffen auch Briden geben mit dichtung, diese wiederum gibt es dann auch als druckversion mit einer verzahnung, so das sie sich im rohr festkrallen.

richtig gesehen ist ein 50ger HT-rohr, und pvc rohre hab ich schon da  50,75,110 Reste hab ich mir beim schwimmbadbauer geholt um an KH, ZS, BA anzusetzen, für das 50ger musste ich pvc auftreiben und dann hab ich auch gleich für die 110er armaturen mitgenommen. sicher besser als mit KG zu verkleben.

mal gucken evtl. komm ich heute noch beim meister Röhrich vorbei und besorg mal die eine oder andere Bride zum testen 

lg remo


----------



## squidy (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hallo zusammen

es ist geschafft  die Anlage ist fertig und in betrieb 

leider sind die Flansche und KH zu spät gekommen, z.m. für unseren AKA-Bekko der am Donnerstag aus dem Teich sprang. (erstaunlich wie schnell die unrsprüngliche Farbe "vom Kopf" auf dem Körper verbleicht ist in der prallen Sonne)

dem Rest unserer SchwimmWG gefällt es allerdings prächtig in ihrem neuen Becken.

Werte sind Top, das erstaunliche ist die konstante Temperatur von 18° auch wenn der Raum in der Nacht kälter ist. Ich binn gespannt ab wann wir das Wasser ein wenig heizen müssen.

aber nun die Bilder


----------



## squidy (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

keiner ne meinung dazu :?

oder anregungen?

wie soll ich die beleuchtung ausbauen, was brauchen koi in der IH? spielzeug?

hab heute noch ein schnäppchen gemacht und einen 2100l/h luftkompressor ergatter der natürlich geich in betrieb genommen wurde


----------



## Olli.P (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

Hi Remo,

besorg ihnen doch 'nen Futterball dann haben die um das Futter zu bekommen immer was zu tun..........


----------



## squidy (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absegnung von Umbauplänen*

 danke, gekauft und drinn 

wie soll ich beleuchten? die 820ger FL ist nur ne notlösung 

sind aquarien fl geeignet? wie ist die tiefenwirkung? oder soll ich HQI nehmen und eine richtige sonne imitieren?


----------

